# Seperate or plant



## cweg71 (Dec 6, 2006)

I picked up some nice c. wedtii reds and greens. 2 of them were in pots with rockwool wich I have removed. They all have large rootballs. My question: should I seperate the plants or plant the whole rootball. When should I stick my Flourish tabs in? I have a 125g with 110watts of cf hung in the middle. Sub consists of 1/2 flourite 1/2 pea gravel.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes you want to seperate the plants to let them get established. They are going to grow in thicker than they were when you bought them. Plant them, give them a few days to settle then put a small piece of a root tab under them.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Physically it makes sense to separate them, since the roots will block each other from getting nutrients. When they were grown in rockwool, it is possible that nutrients were pumped though them, and even if not, there is more flow through the rockwool on a palette than it will get planted in aquarium substrate.

Before I figured this out, I would plant root bound bunches of crypts that would crash a week or two after being planted this way...


----------

